# Mid cycle bleeding? (Help!)



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Ack, I'm bleeding and have no clue why! Looks like the start of a period. I'm on day 15 of my cycle, usually 33-35 days long, ovulate around day 20-21 usually I believe. Neglected to watch signs this month but I did check a couple days ago and cervix was mid height, mostly firm, and slightly open, creamy to watery fluid I thought. I'm breastfeeding my 18 month old, on my 4th cycle postpartum now, they've all been regular. Nothing unusual going on, DS hurt himself somewhat last night that was some stress but I didn't get worked up over it or anything. He sleeps through most of the night nothing's changed there, nursing habits are all the same. No change in vitamins or anything. Had sex with DH last night with protection, nothing unusual there. What's going on????

Also, I was in the room with an X-ray this morning with a lead apron thing on but I already felt odd before that.


----------



## DomerJen (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm also having spotting today, and I think I O'd yesterday, so it's my "mid cycle". I googled it and apparently it's a sign of high fertility:

http://www.beyondfertility.com/art238.htm

""Normal" Spotting

Normal spotting is what may occur at the very end of your bleeding days. A day or two of spotting after 3 to 5 days of "bleeding" is normal, and just the end of the bleeding period.

Spotting that occurs in the middle of your cycle or spotting that occurs some ten to fourteen days prior to the start of the next cycle is normal too. This spotting may occur during ovulation. *Seeing a spot of blood during ovulation is considered an excellent fertility sign.* It is thought that mid-cycle spotting occurs for one of two reasons. First reason is possibly that when the egg bursts through the follicle, a little bleeding may occur. This blood will then make its way out and show up as "spotting". Or, during ovulation, the level of estrogens rise, and this sometimes prompts the uterus to shed a bit of lining, which shows up in the form of "spotting."

Spotting that occurs about a week before the cycle is due - and only lasts for less than one day - is possibly considered implantation spotting. This happens as a result of the fertilized egg burrowing into the uterine lining. Or another reason for seeing implantation spotting may be due to a slight rise in estrogen and drop in progesterone before the corpus luteum takes over the production of progesterone. The corpus luteum takes over the production when the implanted fertilized egg signals the body that pregnancy has occurred and that the lining must be maintained. Keep in mind that spotting that continues for days is not implantation spotting."


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

This is heavy flow, not spotting. VERY the first day, now for 2 days it's been like the normal heavy day of my period. I'm lightheaded and sleepy all the time. I'm taking vitamins and eating lots of iron to keep myself ok right now. The bleeding is slowing at least. Tight cramps all the time, some sharp pains in my right side of my lower abdomen.


----------

